# Unsere Theorien zu Avengers: Endgame - das könnte im Finale passieren



## Sebastian-Geiger (5. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Unsere Theorien zu Avengers: Endgame - das könnte im Finale passieren* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Unsere Theorien zu Avengers: Endgame - das könnte im Finale passieren*


----------



## Worrel (5. Januar 2019)

Wieso Zeitreise? Hab ich was verpaßt?
Das "Quantenreich" ist doch nur die mikroskopische Ansicht unserer Realität - da wird doch keine Veränderung der Zeitlinie durch verursacht.



> Und welch triumphaleres Ende gäbe es, als wenn als Entsprechung zum Ende von Infinity War alle Marvel Superhelden wieder auferstehen, um gemeinsam gegen Thanos zu kämpfen?


Da gibt's bloß ein Problem: Wenn die bisher weg geschnippten Helden wieder auftauchen - dann 
a) hat Thanos ja schon seine Macht (aka den Handschuh) verloren und braucht nicht mehr bekämpft zu werden oder 
b) hat seinen Fehler eingesehen und wieder rückgängig gemacht und braucht nicht mehr bekämpft zu werden.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2019)

Die Fantastischen 3 werden den Avengers joinen und gegen Thanos in den Kampf ziehen !


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Januar 2019)

Eine andere Theorie: 

Die Avengers werden so sehr von dem Wunsch getrieben, alles wieder rückgängig zu machen, dass sie selbst quasi zu den Antagonisten werden und sogar in Kauf nehmen, die Zeit (oder das ganze Raum-Zeit-Gefüge) selbst in Gefahr zu bringen. Und hier tritt Thanos auf den Plan, der ja nun eigentlich nur friedlich vor sich hin leben will, weil er sein Ziel erreicht hat. Durch die Infinity Stones kann er widerum die durch die Avengers verursachten Schäden reparieren und es kommt zu einem neuen Kampf. Hierbei werden einige der "alten" Helden getötet. Danach fliehen Stark und Nebula in ein Schiff, bevor Stark auf besagtem Schiff stirbt (Nebula ist ja ein Cyborg und besteht scheinbar kaum noch aus organischem Material, weswegen sie auch ohne Sauerstoff überleben kann). Thanos gewinnt den Kampf erneut, aber das Szenario ruft am Ende die Celestials auf den Plan, die dann widerum Thanos killen und die Infinity Stones wieder ins Universum zerstreuen oder ganz an sich nehmen. Oder ihm zumindest die Infinity Stones abnehmen und ihn geschlagen zurück lassen. Dadurch wird Thanos quasi "geläutert" und er erkennt seine eigene Überheblichkeit, ein "Erlöser" sein zu wollen, da es noch mächtigere Wesen als ihn gibt, und er wird fortan als mehr oder weniger neutrale Partei fester Bestandteil des folgenden MCUs werden.


----------



## Phone (6. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso Zeitreise? Hab ich was verpaßt?
> Das "Quantenreich" ist doch nur die mikroskopische Ansicht unserer Realität - da wird doch keine Veränderung der Zeitlinie durch verursacht.
> 
> 
> ...




Also in der Welt des kleinsten, also Quanten ist es so eine Sache, entweder man weiß wo oder man weiß wie schnell ^^
#Unschärferelation
vielleicht basteln die da noch ne Story drauß..


Aber da der Seelenstein ja auch eine Welt in sich hat wo alle Seelen quasi weiterleben und es dort auch mächtige Wesen gibt (So in den Comic´s) gehe ich davon aus das Antman sich so klein schrumpft und dort ein paar alte Freunde rettet.
und das Hulk mal richtig abgeht weil er ja immer Angst hatte etwas zu zerstören und er auch um seine potenziell unbegrenzte Stärke verfügt.

Auch das Heimdal damals Bruce Banner wegschickte anstatt Thor oder Loki wunderte mich schon.


----------



## Worrel (6. Januar 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Also in der Welt des kleinsten, also Quanten ist es so eine Sache, entweder man weiß wo oder man weiß wie schnell ^^
> #Unschärferelation
> vielleicht basteln die da noch ne Story drauß..


Ähm ... das ist, weil die Bestandteile des Lichts, mit dem man sich die Quanten anschauen will, selbst so groß sind, daß sie die Quanten beeinflußen und man daher nicht nur stiller Beobachter sein kann.
Mal abgesehen davon, wie das noch gelten kann, wenn man sämtliche Atome eines Menschen derart verdichtet hat, daß dieser so klein ist wie die kleinsten bekannten Partikel ...
was hat das mit Zeitreisen zu tun? 



> Aber da der Seelenstein ja auch eine Welt in sich hat wo alle Seelen quasi weiterleben


Moment - dh: die Weggeschnippten leben alle in dem Seelenstein weiter? Wie kann Thanos dann in quasi meditativer Ruhe im Seelenstein sitzen und nicht geteert und gefedert werden?
Oder kann er die Leute von da auch wieder wegschnippen? oder wie ? oder was?



> gehe ich davon aus das Antman sich so klein schrumpft und dort ein paar alte Freunde rettet.


Das Problem ist, daß nach dem Stand der Dinge Antman auf der Erde verkleinert im Quantenraum ist und dort ohne Hilfe nicht wieder rauskommt(?). Thanos ist allerdings mit dem Handschuh (also mit dem Seelenstein(!) im Seelenstein. Sprich: Es dürfte in unserer Realität gar nichts geben, wo man sich verkleinern und in den Seelenstein hinein gehen könnte.

Selbst, wenn der Seelenstein direkt neben Antman liegen würde: Er befindet sich im Quantenraum. Einfach mal rüberspazieren ist nicht, da das aus seiner Sicht Entfernungen sind wie "mal eben nach Alpha Centauri gehen".


----------



## Phone (6. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ... das ist, weil die Bestandteile des Lichts, mit dem man sich die Quanten anschauen will, selbst so groß sind, daß sie die Quanten beeinflußen und man daher nicht nur stiller Beobachter sein kann.
> Mal abgesehen davon, wie das noch gelten kann, wenn man sämtliche Atome eines Menschen derart verdichtet hat, daß dieser so klein ist wie die kleinsten bekannten Partikel ...
> was hat das mit Zeitreisen zu tun?
> 
> ...




Ob sie sich jetzt so tief aus den Comicvorlagen bedienen ist halt die Frage aber was den Seelenstein angeht gehe ich davon aus das Thanos nicht weiß das der Seelenstein eine eigene Welt ist oder es kümmert ihn nicht weil diese die normale Welt nicht beeinflussen. 

Auch glaube ich nicht das sie den Gag mit dem "zurückspulen" der Zeit noch mal Bringen werden will es doch arg langweilig wäre, daher denke ich das es was mit den Seelenstein am Hut hat.

Es gab diese Theorie die die Quantenverschränkung & Unschärferelation vereint haben und dort schnell von A nach B zu reisen in eine Zeit nach Wahl.
Das is klar nur theoretisch machbar und jedem bewusst gewesen aber in der Theorie kann ja auch ein Elefant auf einer Blume stehen^^
Diese ganze Theorie  ist so löcherig wie die Stringtheorie, ich gucke mal ob ich nen Link wiederfinde.

Wie auch immer ist es ja mit der Quantenverschränkung möglich große Entfernung zurückzulegen vielleicht macht es Antman so aber das wird alles zu kompliziert daher wird er bestimmt irgendwie vorher groß


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Moment - dh: die Weggeschnippten leben alle in dem Seelenstein weiter? Wie kann Thanos dann in quasi meditativer Ruhe im Seelenstein sitzen und nicht geteert und gefedert werden?
> Oder kann er die Leute von da auch wieder wegschnippen? oder wie ? oder was?


Klär mich mal auf: Seit wann sitzt Thanos am Ende von Infinity War im Seelenstein? Wtf?


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Klär mich mal auf: Seit wann sitzt Thanos am Ende von Infinity War im Seelenstein? Wtf?


Das ist  halt eine der gängigen Theorien. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSJ8mpWBVeE&t=1m51s
Das hier sollte auf jeden Fall "im Seelenstein" sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... aaaber: in der Szene hat er den Handschuh nicht an(!).

In der _"Thanos sitzt in der idyllischen Natur" _Szene hingegen hat er ihn wieder an: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeuDcriBAZ8&t=38s


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist  halt eine der gängigen Theorien. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSJ8mpWBVeE&t=1m51s
> Das hier sollte auf jeden Fall "im Seelenstein" sein:
> 
> 
> ...



Vermutlich spielt sich die Szene mit Klein-Gamorra einfach nur in seiner eigenen Vorstellung ab. Die Frage des Mädels, was es ihm denn gekostet hat, klang für mich auch immer wie ein Vorwurf. Thanos ist sich bewusst, dass er mal eben Billiarden Leben ausgelöscht hat, sowie Gamorra getötet hat, und Klein-Gamorra ist quasi die Personifizierung seiner Schuld, der er sich auch bewusst ist. Ähnliche Szenen gibt es zuhauf in Filmen, um die Emotionen des jeweiligen Charakters zu verdeutlichen und etwas mehr in die Psyche der Figur einzutauchen.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ähnliche Szenen gibt es zuhauf in Filmen, um die Emotionen des jeweiligen Charakters zu verdeutlichen und etwas mehr in die Psyche der Figur einzutauchen.


Die haben aber nicht einen Seelenstein dabei, dessen Farbe die Hintergrundfarbe jener Szene definiert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die haben aber nicht einen Seelenstein dabei, dessen Farbe die Hintergrundfarbe jener Szene definiert.


Die Hintergrundfarbe wirkt auf mich eher wie 'ne Abenddämmerung. ^^ Oder Morgendämmerung. 

Ich finde, Infinity War ist n geiler Film und manche Theorien sind schon ziemlich nice, weil schlüssig. Diese "Thanos ist im Seelenstein" halte ich für nicht gerade schlüssig. Bei vielen Theorien ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Charakter an sich, seine Wesenszüge usw., hierbei nicht betrachtet werden und viel zu viel Stoff aus den Comics hinein interpretiert wird. Dabei vergessen viele aber, dass das MCU für sich steht und die Comics eher Ideengeber sind. 

Thanos ist im MCU nicht der Charakter, der er in den Comics ist. Allein seine Motive sind völlig andere (die im MCU sogar deutlich nachvollziehbarer sind). Er ist an sich kein böser Charakter. Er ist ein liebender Charakter und tötet letztlich auch nur, wenn es (in seinen Augen) wirklich sein muss. Andernfalls hätte er die Avengers am Ende vom Film ja locker einfach killen können. War aber nicht nötig. Vermutlich hat er auch gar nicht aus Mitgefühl, sondern eher aus Hochmut gehandelt, aber trotzdem. Er ist von seiner Sache absolut überzeugt, aber er weiß gleichzeitig auch, was seine Tat bedeutet. Dass da, schon allein aufgrund des Mordes an Gamorra, Schuldgefühle geweckt werden, erscheint mir durchaus nachvollziehbar. Und diese Schuld zeigt sich in besagter Szene in Form der kleinen Gamorra. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Die Szene ist, in meinen Augen, nichts weiter als eine Metapher.

Oft wird auch einfach viel zu viel in eine Szene hinein interpretiert. Thanos mag zwar einer der glaubwürdigsten und besten Figuren im MCU sein, aber letztlich sind die Filme auch Popcorn-Kino ohne größeren Tiefgang. Ich bezweifle, dass sich die Macher da solche Kniffe ausgedacht haben.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Hintergrundfarbe wirkt auf mich eher wie 'ne Abenddämmerung. ^^ Oder Morgendämmerung.
> 
> Ich finde, Infinity War ist n geiler Film und manche Theorien sind schon ziemlich nice, weil schlüssig. Diese "Thanos ist im Seelenstein" halte ich für nicht gerade schlüssig.


Das ist aber sogar die offizielle Aussage der Regisseure:


> Nun bestätigen die beiden Regisseure die Seelenstein-Theorie, jedoch mit einer Einschränkung: Ja, die Szene spielt tatsächlich im Stein und Gamora ist auch wirklich dort.


wobei sie allerdings ergänzen: 


> Wir sehen eine spirituelle Repräsentation von Gamora und offensichtlich ist das etwas, zu dem der Seelenstein die Macht hat. Aber das ist wirklich da, um Thanos' Schmerz und seine Schuldgefühle zu illustrieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist aber sogar die offizielle Aussage der Regisseure:
> 
> wobei sie allerdings ergänzen:



Na gut, okay. 

Meine Theorie fand ich aber besser.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Na gut, okay.
> 
> Meine Theorie fand ich aber besser.


Das kenn ich aus Diskussionen zwischen Matrix 2+3, wo in einem Matrix Nerd Forum die wildesten Theorien gesponnen wurden, warum Neo jetzt in der Realen Welt™ auch die Maschinen beeinflussen kann - und die waren alle besser begründet als das im Film dann vorkommende sinngemäße _"Weil die Macht des Auserwählten halt über die Matrix hinausreicht."_


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das kenn ich aus Diskussionen zwischen Matrix 2+3, wo in einem Matrix Nerd Forum die wildesten Theorien gesponnen wurden, warum Neo jetzt in der Realen Welt™ auch die Maschinen beeinflussen kann - und die waren alle besser begründet als das im Film dann vorkommende sinngemäße _"Weil die Macht des Auserwählten halt über die Matrix hinausreicht."_



Das war so der so kompletter Bullshit, dass Neo auf einmal auch in der realen Welt Maschinen beeinflussen konnte. Ich fand's auch bekloppt, dass Elrond...äh...Mr. Smith den Körper eines Menschen übernehmen und so in die reale Welt rüber konnte. 

Meiner Meinung nach hat das die Filme komplett kaputt gemacht. Diese stumpfsinnige Begründung "Ist halt so, weil Neo voll der krasse Auserwählte ist" tut ihr übriges dazu.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das war so der so kompletter Bullshit, dass Neo auf einmal auch in der realen Welt Maschinen beeinflussen konnte.


Kommt auf die Erklärung an. zB ganz simpel: Matrix-in-der-Matrix. Das würde aber dann die ganzen Dialoge über Menschen und Maschinen entwerten, da es in der realen Realität oberhalb der von Maschinen und Menschen zerstörten Erde weder Menschen noch Maschinen geben muß, sondern eine komplett _andere _Realität existieren könnte, in der es weder Menschen noch Maschinen überhaupt gibt. Fraglich, wie man das gut in eine Filmhandlung packen will.



> Ich fand's auch bekloppt, dass Elrond...äh...Mr. Smith den Körper eines Menschen übernehmen und so in die reale Welt rüber konnte.


In Matrix 1 wird doch schon gesagt, daß der Geist (in der Matrix) nicht ohne den Körper (in der realen Welt) überleben kann. Smith kann nur das übernehmen, auf das er Zugriff hat. Das ist der Geist desjenigen, den er übernimmt. Und statt den Geist von  ... Bane (hieß der, oder?) ... beim Ausloggen in Banes Körper zurück zu laden, wurde halt Smiths Geist runtergeladen. Das ist  mMn absolut nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2019)

Sehr gute Erklärung der Trilogie :: STADT-ZION MATRIX

Erklärung von Fans basierend auf Matrix 1 - 3, Animatrix und den Zion Archiven (12 Stunden Bonusmaterial von der DVD Collectorsedition)


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> In Matrix 1 wird doch schon gesagt, daß der Geist (in der Matrix) nicht ohne den Körper (in der realen Welt) überleben kann. Smith kann nur das übernehmen, auf das er Zugriff hat. Das ist der Geist desjenigen, den er übernimmt. Und statt den Geist von  ... Bane (hieß der, oder?) ... beim Ausloggen in Banes Körper zurück zu laden, wurde halt Smiths Geist runtergeladen. Das ist  mMn absolut nachvollziehbar.


Naja gut, aber dann müsste es doch eigentlich eine Erklärung dafür geben, wie sowas möglich ist. Die Menschen, die von den Maschinen als Energiequelle benutzt und dann befreit wurden, tragen ja alle diverse Anschlüsse am Körper. Aber die Dinger sind quasi nur USB-Ports.. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Menschen Festplatten oder Prozessoreinheiten in ihren Köpfen haben, damit Smith (der nunmal "nur" ein Programm ist) Banes Körper übernehmen kann. Als Programm kann er ja wohl kaum organisches Gewebe übernehmen. Egal, wie man es dreht und wendet, das wäre niemals nachvollziehbar zu erklären. 

Umgekehrt (Mensch in die Matrix hochladen) halte ich das noch für nachvollziehbar, weil die Matrix im Grunde genommen kaum mehr als tödliche Virtual Reality ist. 



Wynn schrieb:


> Sehr gute Erklärung der Trilogie :: STADT-ZION MATRIX
> 
> Erklärung von Fans basierend auf Matrix 1 - 3, Animatrix und den Zion Archiven (12 Stunden Bonusmaterial von der DVD Collectorsedition)


Sehr geile Zusammenfassung. Gäbe es die Filme nicht, hätte sich Matrix vermutlich super als Open World Game machen können.  Das Konzept "Bestimmung vs. Entscheidungsfreiheit" hätte sich da auch super machen können.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja gut, aber dann müsste es doch eigentlich eine Erklärung dafür geben, wie sowas möglich ist.


Science *Fiction*. 



> Die Menschen, die von den Maschinen als Energiequelle benutzt und dann befreit wurden, tragen ja alle diverse Anschlüsse am Körper. Aber die Dinger sind quasi nur USB-Ports.. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Menschen Festplatten oder Prozessoreinheiten in ihren Köpfen haben, damit Smith (der nunmal "nur" ein Programm ist) Banes Körper übernehmen kann. Als Programm kann er ja wohl kaum organisches Gewebe übernehmen. Egal, wie man es dreht und wendet, das wäre niemals nachvollziehbar zu erklären.


Er übernimmt ja auch kein organisches Gewebe, sondern Banes Geist.  Der "Geist in der Maschine"  bzw der "Geist in der Hülle" (GitS) ist ja in der SciFi Geschichte kein Neuland - und schließlich ist es den Menschen ja (technisch) möglich, ihren Geist von ihrem Körper zu trennen und nur als Geist in der Matrix herumzulaufen. Das sind ja keine Avatare oä, die sie in der Matrix verwenden, da treffen Geist auf Geist. Und eben Menschengeist auf Maschinengeist.

Und da kommt dann eben von Smith ein Maschinengeist zurück in Banes Körper, der anstelle von Banes Geist durch die Matrik "Injektionsnadel" wieder zurück in Banes Körper geladen wird. 
Und ja, in gewisser Weise funktionieren Menschen in "Matrix" wie USB Festplatten. Erinnere dich mal daran, wie Trinity das Helikopterfliegen "gelernt" hat. 



> Gäbe es die Filme nicht, hätte sich Matrix vermutlich super als Open World Game machen können.


Da hast du wohl _The Matrix Online _verpaßt. Tja, zu spät.


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2019)

Reddragon20





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQOD0RJuFrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Während des MMO Hypes gab es das als als Matrix Online aber ist suboptimal gelaufen


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Januar 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Reddragon20
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Worrel schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl _The Matrix Online _verpaßt. Tja, zu spät.



Ich weiß, dass es Matrix Online gibt/gab. Aber ich sprach mehr von einem Singleplayer-Game. ^^


----------

